# Looking for watchdog/ chaos kennels



## 408pitbull (Aug 12, 2019)

It is time for me to buy another dog I lost my male pit bull About 5 years back and I’m ready for another dog now 
I bred him a few times only knew a few of the people I sold puppy’s to. Had zero luck I would like to get another dog with the same lines if possible any feed back your be awesome


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Watchdog is a bully line. Try ABKC shows in your area and see if anyone there has dogs you like.


----------

